#  > Desenvolvimento >  > Linguagens de Programação >  >  Compilador para Python

## gladiadorjp

Alguém pode me indicar um compilador em python?
Eu uso windows e queria saber como transformo aqueles códigos python em arquivos executáveis (.exe).
Já usei o py2exe mas ele é horrível, uma simples janela Hello World fica com 9 mb.

----------


## SDM

Olá, o motivo pelo qual o py2exe deixa o executavel com 9MB é exatamente pelo fato de Python ser uma linguagem interpretada e não compilada, sendo assim, quando o py2exe "gera um executavel" na verdade ele ta criando um pacote monstro com o interpretador (aquele Python-x.y.z.msi que vc baixa), o seu codigo (que geralmente ocupa uma fração do exe) e as bibliotecas que voce usa.

A boa noticia é que mesmo que vc faça um programa monstruosamente enorme o tamanho do exe nao vai crescer tanto (vc vai precisar de mais de 1 milhao de caracteres pra aumentar o exe em 1MB sem compactacao)

A ma noticia eh que se vc usa muitas bibliotecas de terceiros (gtk, django, cherrypy, etc) o tamanho do exe tende a aumentar...mas ainda assim, se voce ja pegou todas as bibliotecas e ainda assim o tamanho do exe deu 9MB, ele nao vai fugir muito disso independentemente do quanto vc digite.

Outra coisa, se o motivo da sua necessidade do exe for que o script python nao seja visto por qualquer um leigo, vc pode dar uma olhada no freeze...mas se for apenas por conveniencia, aceite os 9mb...afinal o open office tem 150MB soh no instalador.

----------


## gladiadorjp

Já estou quase me conformando com os 9mb... O negócio é o seguinte, eu andei dando uma pesquisada e vi esse tal de Freeze, fiz o download dele e tal mas na hora de funfar eu não sei como usá-lo, pode me ensinar?

----------


## Magnun

Se é só pra esconder o código e evitar alteração, você pode utilizar o bytecode gerado pelo Python para distribuir o seu programa. A única exigência é que o python (e as dependências do seu programa) esteja instalado nas máquinas que vão utilizar seu programa.

----------

